# Spanish Cedar



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I see a lot of people asking where to get Spanish Cedar.... I know Woodcraft & Rockler charge an arm & a leg....

I just spoke to my vendor in Atlanta, Richard at Carlton McLendon's Rare Woods & Veneers and he said he'd be happy to mill and ship Spanish Cedar to anybody who wants some.....

Feel free to give him a call - 404-876-1144 or hit him up on his email through his _website...._


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats awesome Ed!!

Thanks for gving us a line on the SC!

Woodcraft and Rockler don't charge an arm & a leg.... _THEY CHARGE *TWO *ARMS & TWO LEGS!!_


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ohhh, Ed's revealing sources! hahaa

Thanks for the info, my friend.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Ed, thanks I'm sure if I need any I'll be giving this guy a call!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Ohhh, Ed's revealing sources! hahaa
> 
> Thanks for the info, my friend.


He could give us all the materials, but we could never replicate that work


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks ed 

I found a place near me that carries it do you think less than $5.50 per board foot sounds reasonable?


----------



## Jared (Sep 30, 2010)

I think $5.50 per bf sounds reasonable, depending in part on the thickness. If it is 1/4 lumber for lining humidors, I think it's good but perhaps not great. If it is thicker, like 4/4, then it is a very good price. I bought a significant shipment from Woodworkers Source online in October, and their prices were $4.50 for 1/4 and $6.00 for 4/4, but that was on sale. Their normal prices are higher, but I think still much cheaper than Woodcraft or Rockler.

For what it's worth, WS also did a great job milling one edge of the boards, so I could rip to my width easily on my table saw. There was a small extra charge for that.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Ed! I've been getting ripped off by Rockler for years.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I paid $1.40 BF so I see anything more than $2 to much


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ed i needed that thank you bro:hug::mrgreen:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Great info.
Thanks Bro
JH


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up ED!


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for the info...Talked to Richard (great guy) and ordered what I needed...

Thanks again


----------



## alaskasmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been trying to get Spanish cedar for a while noe. I live in Alaska and NO ONE up here carries Spanish cedar... not even the specialty wood guys. So frustrating. And it costs an arm and a leg to ship anything up here, which is bogus most of the time. You guys with actual resources within reach should feel fortunate...

No one will ship me a large humidor either. Going to have to build a coolerdor using boxes.

Sorry, just complaining.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

alaskasmoke said:


> I've been trying to get Spanish cedar for a while noe. I live in Alaska and NO ONE up here carries Spanish cedar... not even the specialty wood guys. So frustrating. And it costs an arm and a leg to ship anything up here, which is bogus most of the time. You guys with actual resources within reach should feel fortunate...
> 
> No one will ship me a large humidor either. Going to have to build a coolerdor using boxes.
> 
> Sorry, just complaining.


Sorry to hear that Ian. How accessible is Mahogany there it can be used instead of Spanish Cedar still aint cheap but its an option.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

alaskasmoke said:


> I've been trying to get Spanish cedar for a while noe. I live in Alaska and NO ONE up here carries Spanish cedar... not even the specialty wood guys. So frustrating. And it costs an arm and a leg to ship anything up here, which is bogus most of the time. You guys with actual resources within reach should feel fortunate...
> 
> No one will ship me a large humidor either. Going to have to build a coolerdor using boxes.
> 
> Sorry, just complaining.


if you want, maybe we can work something out. I get about 75% off at fed ex...


----------



## alaskasmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> if you want, maybe we can work something out. I get about 75% off at fed ex...


Thanks for the offer. I'm in the middle of trying to buy a new house and move, so that project is kind of on hold for a while. Thanks though.


----------



## Propagator4 (Dec 15, 2010)

So, out of curiosity, are you guys building humidors, shelves/dividers for them, or just putting cedar in for the smell? I've thought of building a few cedar dividers, and maybe putting some shavings in the humidor to get the cigars to pick up the scent (not even sure if that would be effective though).


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Propagator4 said:


> So, out of curiosity, are you guys building humidors, shelves/dividers for them, or just putting cedar in for the smell? I've thought of building a few cedar dividers, and maybe putting some shavings in the humidor to get the cigars to pick up the scent (not even sure if that would be effective though).


Not for the smell Peter, that spanish cedar works well to stabilize humidity in tupperdors and plastic totes and coolers that people have. I wanted some to wipe down and then season it in a tupperdor to hopefully keep the RH in there stable.

I mean, if you like the scent and taste of your cigars then go for it! But keep in mind, Spanish cedar is VERY different from your standard cedar, don't confuse the two my man!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Not for the smell Peter, that spanish cedar works well to stabilize humidity in tupperdors and plastic totes and coolers that people have. I wanted some to wipe down and then season it in a tupperdor to hopefully keep the RH in there stable.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have a couple of big trash cans full of Spanish Cedar scraps that I can't use for my humidors or trays... either too thin, too short or something.... I just can't throw it away...
> ...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome Ed! Is there any time limit on this? I might be able to come up with the money here after while, not sure yet but this would be perfect for me it sounds like, thanks!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Awesome Ed! Is there any time limit on this? I might be able to come up with the money here after while, not sure yet but this would be perfect for me it sounds like, thanks!


No time limit at all..... The kid will do it any time....


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> No time limit at all..... The kid will do it any time....


Awesome, thanks for the generous offer Ed! Would there definitely be some scraps big enough to wet down and use for humidity stabilization in the tupperdor or plastic tub?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Awesome, thanks for the generous offer Ed! Would there definitely be some scraps big enough to wet down and use for humidity stabilization in the tupperdor or plastic tub?


Certainly! There's a bunch... if it is less than 1/4" thick...it goes in the bin... if it's under 8"... it's off to the bin....

The kid's Dad is opening a bank account for Joseph.... and gonna get him started in the wood working gig... Joseph is pretty excited. It's a good thing... I feel crappy about selling scraps, but, hey.... the kid will learn from it and it provides a service.... so, I've come to terms with it...

Who knows...maybe Joseph will be making Humidors one day...

Thanks in advance to anybody who has interest...

Ed


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the cut of this young man's jib.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> donovanrichardson said:
> 
> 
> > Not for the smell Peter, that spanish cedar works well to stabilize humidity in tupperdors and plastic totes and coolers that people have. I wanted some to wipe down and then season it in a tupperdor to hopefully keep the RH in there stable.
> ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ed - a little off the subject but how would bamboo work for lining a cooler or piece of furniture conversion in leiu of spanish cedar. I hear bamboo is durable, stable, anti fungal and obviously a very renewable product source. I see cutting boards and bowls and cutlery trays of it and wondered if it would be suitable for humidors. Figured if anyone would know it would be you - thanks,


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ed - a little off the subject but how would bamboo work for lining a cooler or piece of furniture conversion in leiu of spanish cedar. I hear bamboo is durable, stable, anti fungal and obviously a very renewable product source. I see cutting boards and bowls and cutlery trays of it and wondered if it would be suitable for humidors. Figured if anyone would know it would be you - thanks,


You are correct in the structural info on the bamboo... however, it wouldn't do a thing for humidity control inside your humidor. The purpose of the spanish cedar is it's ability to absorb and retain moisture... which in turn recharges your humidor quickly.... So, I would have to say no go on the bamboo....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> You are correct in the structural info on the bamboo... however, it wouldn't do a thing for humidity control inside your humidor. The purpose of the spanish cedar is it's ability to absorb and retain moisture... which in turn recharges your humidor quickly.... So, I would have to say no go on the bamboo....


Thanks for the quick reply - that answers my question! Love it when I can get the info from the expert. Thanks Ed


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks ed,

I make Knives and I'm also looking for good sources of wood for handles. This looks awesome.


----------

